# big bucks on paulding forest



## truetalker (Jan 3, 2010)

have you killed a nice buck on paulding forest. if you have pictures i would like to see them. thanks


----------



## Dupree (Jan 3, 2010)

here ya go. I cant get a pic of my bigger one to work. Just look in my profile.


----------



## truetalker (Jan 3, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> here ya go. I cant get a pic of my bigger one to work. Just look in my profile.


sweet nice buck man,thanks for the pic.ill ck you out.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 4, 2010)

i got the other pic to work.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 4, 2010)

4x4 you should've waited and posted that monstor last.Now our bucks won't look near as big.
This one came off of the old sportsman club section in 1990,in mid Nov.But it's part of the wma now.


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Jan 5, 2010)

Is anyone going to show us some big bucks?


----------



## Dupree (Jan 5, 2010)

BOWHUNTHERE said:


> Is anyone going to show us some big bucks?



Where is yours at?


----------



## hunter44a (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's my Paulding buck. I think it was 122 5/8.


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

man you guys got me wanting to go already.i shot a 3.5 year old 8pt last oct with my bow he net around 105" i will try to get pic


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> i got the other pic to work.


wow nice buck.  congrsts


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> 4x4 you should've waited and posted that monstor last.Now our bucks won't look near as big.
> This one came off of the old sportsman club section in 1990,in mid Nov.But it's part of the wma now.



thanks for the pic.i would have smoked him


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

::





hunter44a said:


> Here's my Paulding buck. I think it was 122 5/8.



boy i sure hope to bust one like that next bow season im trying to kill a p/y on pf. not sure it will ever happen.but that would be close enough


----------



## Dupree (Jan 5, 2010)

truetalker said:


> ::
> 
> boy i sure hope to bust one like that next bow season im trying to kill a p/y on pf. not sure it will ever happen.but that would be close enough




if i hunted it as much as you i would have 5 p&y off PF.

(I know who you are now)


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> if i hunted it as much as you i would have 5 p&y off PF.
> 
> (I know who you are now)



well good you no who i am. an you are right i hunt this land alot and  i have let many bucks walk most people would shoot.every now and then you gotta bust one. if i shot every buck i had the chance to kill "with a bow " lets just say i would have a wall full of a 100+ inch deer.


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> i got the other pic to work.


what did the big buck score. he looks 20 inc wide


----------



## coonhunter444 (Jan 5, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> if i hunted it as much as you i would have 5 p&y off PF.
> 
> (I know who you are now)



He is the (true)talker


----------



## Dupree (Jan 5, 2010)

truetalker said:


> what did the big buck score. he looks 20 inc wide



19" outside. dont remeber all the measurements off hand but he was around 116". the first one was 113 3/4".


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> 19" outside. dont remeber all the measurements off hand but he was around 116". the first one was 113 3/4".


i rember you showing me pic. i blew my chance at a sure p&y meat head 2years ago.big 12 looked to be 20" wide im sure he was high 130's saw a big ten with hime just never give me a shot. i think the 10 was killed by some guy in dallas ???


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

coonhunter444 said:


> He is the (true)talker


ill be glad to show you my wall. ok ill take u hunting so you can kill your firs buck....


----------



## Dupree (Jan 5, 2010)

truetalker said:


> i rember you showing me pic.




why did you say that you called a bird off of me last year that i was working? I remember talking to you after one i was headed to stopped gobbling after a gunshot.


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> why did you say that you called a bird off of me last year that i was working? I remember talking to you after one i was headed to stopped gobbling after a gunshot.


well first thats not what i said.i told the guy your buddy thats what you said to me.the boy with me was working a bird that he missed. ther was a bird on fire on the rd that day that give us the slip.i shot a bird on that rd a few days latter 10.5 beard 1 1/4 spurs


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

truetalker said:


> well first thats not what i said.i told the guy your buddy thats what you said to me.the boy with me was working a bird that he missed. ther was a bird on fire on the rd that day that give us the slip.i shot a bird on that rd a few days latter 10.5 beard 1 1/4 spurs


let me refrase that.you told me you were heded to a bird and some one shot. if it was the bird you were working were we to no. you no how this land works.looks like we need to go hunting together.and your buddy to.bet we will smoke em


----------



## Dupree (Jan 5, 2010)

ok just wondering. I called in 3 on that road last year. a 2yr old, 1 1/4", and 1 3/8"


----------



## Dupree (Jan 5, 2010)

truetalker said:


> let me refrase that.you told me you were heded to a bird and some one shot. if it was the bird you were working were we to no. you no how this land works.looks like we need to go hunting together.and your buddy to.bet we will smoke em



im gonna be a sunday only hunter this yr. wife works on saturdays so i gotta babysit.


----------



## truetalker (Jan 5, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> im gonna be a sunday only hunter this yr. wife works on saturdays so i gotta babysit.


well if u wanna team up on some game this year send me a PM.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright. You can find em during the week then ill come in and seal the deal on the weekend. Lol


----------



## truetalker (Jan 6, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Alright. You can find em during the week then ill come in and seal the deal on the weekend. Lol


easy boy,ive done called one off you,,wanna go for 2. just kiding with ya. this year should be good for turkeys


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 6, 2010)

This buck was killed on the first hunt back in 08.
dressed-112
age-3.5
score-119
hunter-G.Barnes


----------



## truetalker (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> This buck was killed on the first hunt back in 08.
> dressed-112
> age-3.5
> score-119
> hunter-G.Barnes


thats a real nice buck, hope one comes by next bow season


----------



## White Stag (Jan 7, 2010)

Man 4x4 I forgot how good those bucks are! Makes me want to get out there...


----------



## Chris92 (Jan 7, 2010)

How far is Paulding forest from sheffield and is it close to douglasville Im about 25 miles from sheffield


----------



## Pats fan in GA (Jan 7, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> im gonna be a sunday only hunter this yr. wife works on saturdays so i gotta babysit.



one answer to yo problem










DUCT TAPE...


----------



## Dupree (Jan 7, 2010)

Chris92 said:


> How far is Paulding forest from sheffield and is it close to douglasville Im about 25 miles from sheffield[/QUOTE
> 
> they touch in a few spots. The sound end of the wma is a lot closer to you than sheffield.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dupree (Jan 7, 2010)

Pats fan in GA said:


> one answer to yo problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hes a little small for that.


----------



## Pats fan in GA (Jan 7, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> hes a little small for that.



ROLL OF TAPE LASTS LONGER



JUST HAVIN A LITTLE fun ..nice future game dragger u got there


----------



## Chris92 (Jan 7, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Chris92 said:
> 
> 
> > How far is Paulding forest from sheffield and is it close to douglasville Im about 25 miles from sheffield[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

